# Wanted s&w model 439 nickel



## ELVIS77 (Mar 12, 2011)

I AM LOOKING FOR A S&W 9MM MODEL 439 NICKEL.
PLEASE CONTACT ME IF YOU KNOW WHERE I COULD FIND ONE. THANKS
JOHN
[email protected]
216-407-4155


----------



## johnvsig (Jul 30, 2011)

*S& W Nickel 439*

I have one I bought in 1989. I am the only owner. I've only fired it a few times over the years. I've been considering selling it.


----------



## 1jimmy (Jul 30, 2011)

gun broker.com is a decent place to look!


----------

